
Evolve – The Game of Insanity – A minimal simulation game - mohitk05
http://evolve-game.surge.sh/
======
ryankrage77
After a dozen runs, I have to conclude the game is broken or you're not meant
to win.

The game adds negativity much faster than you can add positivity, so it's a
foregone conclusion. The actual content of the messages doesn't seem to
matter.

------
anotheryou
broken for me because of cross origin errors

